
Resist that calling. It’s probably not your purpose in life - chirau
https://medium.com/@FredSwaniker/resist-that-calling-it-s-probably-not-your-purpose-in-life-1dd33a297185#.2r5qnarwc
======
blt
> _Am I uniquely positioned, more than almost anyone else in the world, to
> make this happen?_

How many people can legitimately answer "yes" to this question about anything?

Maybe believing that it is true, regardless of reality, is the important part.

------
nostrademons
The way you figure out the answer to those 3 questions is, very often, by
pursuing the other 99% of callings. What else are you going to do with your
time? Work in a cube? Sit around twiddling your thumbs?

